# gmail.com Account aus Deutschland bekommen

## Finswimmer

Hi, 

für gcaldaemon braucht man eine @gmail.com Adresse.

Wie bekomme ich so eine Adresse, mit der ich mich auch anmelden kann? 

Ich habe eine foo@googlemail.com Adresse, aber mit foo@gmail.com kann ich mich nicht einloggen. Dies ist aber zwingend für das Programm notwendig.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

a) Timemachine on und vor 5 Jahren anmelden, da ging das noch  :Wink: 

b) hast du es schonmal über einen der vielen anonymen Proxies im Ausland probiert eine foo2@gmail.com zu beantragen?

----------

## Finswimmer

a) bin ich gerade am Bauen  :Wink: 

b) habe ich schon versucht, die scheitern aber irgendwie alle :/

TOR will auch nicht...

Evtl. findet jemand den SourceCode zu GcalDaemon?

Dann könnte ich die Abfrage für gmail.com ändern.

Danke

----------

## firefly

also die sourcen sind im zip paket ( Linux compatible package) enthalten, es gibt ein ordner dev/src. Zumindestens im dem zip archiv was ich mir testweise von http://gcaldaemon.sourceforge.net/ heruntergeladen habe. Die version ist 1.0 beta16.

Laut dem code werden adresse, die auf googlemail.com, googlemail, gmail enden in <name>@gmail.com geändert. Ansonsten wird die adresse nicht verändert.

----------

## firefly

noch was interessantes: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gcaldaemon/forums/forum/643349/topic/3247803?message=7306256

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm.

Ich habe es nun so gemacht, wie derjenige aus dem Forum beschrieben hat.

Aber irgendwie will es immer noch nicht. Bei DEBUG werden immernoch 0 Kontakte angezeigt :/

Tobi

----------

